# Greenhead gear full body mallards



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone have any? And what do ya think?


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Just got some this year and they look great. You just have to be a little more carefull with them. I think I pulled more birds this year with them this year especially late in the season. In my opinion a good all around product. What the heck GO FOR IT!!!!!


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

In my opinion these fullbody mallards are the key to success in the stubble field or over water. They have great movement in the slightest breeze and they look unbelieveable. I'm gonna have 6 or 7 dozen for next year. Just don't throw them around and they will last you a very long time. Definately something to get if your serious about duck hunting.


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you use them over water? Do you place the stakes in the water or what?


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I would guess he means on shorelines and in shallow water on the shorelines. I believe they have tall stakes too, but I dont see the point of putting them in water because ducks dont stand in a foot of water. I believe the tall stakes are for corn feilds etc.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

The full body mallards are a great product, the best decoys Avery makes. When you get them they come with the field stakes AND bases. The bases are a nice addition allowing you to use them in water, giving the ducks the illusion of shallow water, without the field stake falling over. The bases also allow you to hunt frozen fields or river sandbars. Buy the 6- slot bags with them. Get some discounted ones this year and next year I will be picking up more of my own when they will have the sleeper/rester poses coming out. If you wanted to see picks of them in the field:
http://www.averyoutdoors.com/cgi-bin/ub ... matebb.cgi


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

sdeutz31,
When I said you can use them over water I meant that they work great along the shoreline and most of the time you can use them just off the shoreline in a few inches of water. There is nothing big mallards like more than water they can stand in and walk around while feeding. Using these FB mallards is the best way to simulate this scenario. Put these FB's along the shoreline and in the water and put floaters out in the water and you have an unbeatable duck spread. As realistic as you can get. You won't be disappointed with these FB's. They are, as stated previoulsy, Avery's best work yet. and yes next year they will have the rester/sleeper poses out. Sorry I was not clear in my first post. I hope this helps.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

I was in Scheels today where they had the Hardcore fullbodies, I say without a doubt go Avery. The Avery's are over-sized and seemed to be made out of a more durable plastic, and the paint jobs are uncomparable. In GF the price difference is $10 but can find them for identical prices. When the sleepers come out, it will be a no- brainer.


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

Personally for the money and being able to transport 10 dozen decoys, I would go the New JIM JONES, mallard sillo sock.

They are brand new on the market and work awesome. You get awesome movement and a nice printed decoy.

Check them out on Prairiewinddecoys.com. They sell for $90 per dozen.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

kody, have you used them personally and if so how do they compare to the windsocks? I like the looks of the windsocks better but are they worth the extra $$$$?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

we use a few dozen of them in our spread, and they look just awesome. they're heads a little shiny when new but it only takes a few hunts before the shine starts diminishing. you do have to be careful when packing and unpacking to rub them as minimal as possible because that green on their heads chips off pretty easy. im definately going to spruce up the spread with more of them tho and might have to try some of them hardcores, they may look a bit more realistic but they just dont sit as high over higher cut stubble fields as the ghg's.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

kody said:


> Personally for the money and being able to transport 10 dozen decoys, I would go the New JIM JONES, mallard sillo sock.
> 
> They are brand new on the market and work awesome. You get awesome movement and a nice printed decoy.
> 
> Check them out on Prairiewinddecoys.com. They sell for $90 per dozen.


Those decoys are actually made by Jim Druliner, but Jim Jones does sell them on his website. Here is Jim Druliners website www.sillosocks.com
.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

sdeutz31 said:


> Anyone have any? And what do ya think?


Pieces of $hit.

I cant wait until I get my BF fullbody mallards.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I hunted over 12 doz with some guys this past season. probably one of the sickest looking spreads around....deutzy i know you have a couple doz., keep buying buddy! i personally think that the stakes aree the way to go unless the ground is frozen. They are a lot easier to store/carry.

HC's look good too, although i have no experience with them. anyone have any comments?

as for gb3's post....i have a strong suspision that bigfoot is gonna dissappoint us. dont get me wrong, i am a bigfoot guy. i just think they aren't gonna beat the ghg's.


----------

